# vision cages for dwa



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

how many reptile shops and privet keepers use these for there vivs and what re the problems you have found with them 



luke


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> how many reptile shops and privet keepers use these for there vivs and what re the problems you have found with them
> 
> 
> 
> luke


I have 8 which I picked up second hand which I think are superb.The only snag is the price.The smallest one 24" x 16" is $110 in the U.S. By the time it is delivered from Europe it is £138. As you mentioned D.W.A. there could be a problem in that there is a ledge where the snake can hide above the doors. Not a problem with a rainbow boa but you would'nt want to reach in the viv if it was a venomous species. Having said that a piece of wood about 1 1/2" square fills the gap. Alternatively some people fill it with expanding foam.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

yes i have seen that problem aswell when we were getting a false water cobra out of one lol also even if the viv is locked the glass can still be lifted out which i find scary when they are used in shops for dwa 



luke


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> yes i have seen that problem aswell when we were getting a false water cobra out of one lol also even if the viv is locked the glass can still be lifted out which i find scary when they are used in shops for dwa
> 
> 
> 
> luke


I was going to mention that..

the glass just lifts out, not great for DWA.

Mason


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Hi , I have used visions loads for venomous and nt had a problem, but there are pitfalls to avoid such as the ledge you mention, but as long as you know this and think about it its not a problem, in relation to the glass doors you can lift them out, but i have never known any visions door fall out which i cant say the same for other types of cages, I have never had a problem and neither has anyone else i know, there not perfect but are very good


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Incidentally,what's the difference between Vision and Herptek.? I have only seen pics of Herpteks but they look virtually identical.The smallest Herptek is 60 x60 x35 cm whereas Vision have one which is about the same length and breadth but only about 40cm deep which would be ideal for me.Come on somebody import the small vision cages.You would sell loads of 'em.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol if you knew the amount you have to spend with vision to export them you would cry lol, herpteks are made in france, visions in america, visions are made of a heavier plastic


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

leptophis said:


> Hi , I have used visions loads for venomous and nt had a problem, but there are pitfalls to avoid such as the ledge you mention, but as long as you know this and think about it its not a problem, in relation to the glass doors you can lift them out, but i have never known any visions door fall out which i cant say the same for other types of cages, I have never had a problem and neither has anyone else i know, there not perfect but are very good


 
i wasnt saying its a problem in privet collections with the glass falling out but in one shop i went in i could of easily just took the glass out of all ther vivs with all the dwa in 


luke


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> i wasnt saying its a problem in privet collections with the glass falling out but in one shop i went in i could of easily just took the glass out of all ther vivs with all the dwa in
> 
> 
> luke


DPS?

I had the exact same thought when me and Sami went. Cobra and rattlers that you could help yourslef too if you were foolish enough. :lol:

Not every secure for a shop environment no, while the private keeper is generally very careful most shop customers wouldn't think twice about not bumping into vivs etc.

Mason


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

well all i can say is most shops dont have venomous actually on the shop floor, but if a lock is sused it makes it much more difficult to remove the glass


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry about the late reply, I've only just found this thread.

I'm currently looking for lots of large vision cages for my big stuff.

They look great!

With regards to the DWA issue; many of you know who ViperKeeper is, but just in case you don't, he's a venomous snake specialist from the US. He deals and breeds for lots of zoos and other venomous keepers. He also has his own channel on YouTube, found HERE.

ViperKeeper uses what look like Visions for most of his venomous. 

With regards to the ledge on the top of the viv. There are some videos on Viperkeeper's channel which show snakes up there. As has already been mentioned, there is no worry IF you pay attention to the fact that it is there and snakes CAN and WILL hide up there.

Coinsidently, if anyone knows of any Vision, Herptek or Rhino vivs going cheap/second-hand, could you let me know?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i have been using herptek vivs with my dwa's and have found them to be superb, cant comment on visions as i havent used them


----------



## Osiris (Mar 23, 2008)

Id maybe sugguest the boaphile tanks for dwa, i have used them in the past and know many others that do

might be abit pricey though


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> DPS?
> 
> I had the exact same thought when me and Sami went. Cobra and rattlers that you could help yourslef too if you were foolish enough. :lol:
> 
> ...


Doesn't he use Herptek?


----------



## jase (Dec 10, 2005)

i use visions in the shop and have had a few problems with the glass being lifted out and reptiles stolen but i dont think any one would be stupid enough to do it with venomous in .
to stop the glass being lifted out i have used 10mm corner plastic strips and riveted them to the viv on the one side so the glass cannot be lifted out .
i have also used the visions in the shop for venomous with very little problems 
jason.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

jase said:


> i use visions in the shop and have had a few problems with the glass being lifted out and reptiles stolen but i dont think any one would be stupid enough to do it with venomous in .
> to stop the glass being lifted out i have used 10mm corner plastic strips and riveted them to the viv on the one side so the glass cannot be lifted out .
> i have also used the visions in the shop for venomous with very little problems
> jason.


Which shop's that Jason?


----------

